# imac dans 4400 !?



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2003)

je metrais bien ce truc la 







dans celui-ci 







histoire de faire un truc qui tourne comme 






quelqu'un s'y connait en alim atx ??


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2003)

ya un article sur MacBidule sur l'intégration d'une alim ATX justement* ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si t'as d'autres boites comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mackie doit toujours avoir une carte mère de Ti 550 à intégrer (l'alim est déja dedans !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*_quand tu sais pas, tu me demandes !! hein fifi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ya un article sur MacBidule sur l'intégration d'une alim ATX justement* !



j'ai deja lu l'article de xlr8yourmac.com sur lequel il pointe, ainsi que plusieurs autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je cherche des expériences live !
plutôt que le boîtier caca du 4400, je pense que je vais me diriger vers une solution maison.
soit détourner un objet, soit en fabriquer un, mais partir dans la bidouille à fond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous avez des idées ? (là, je m'attend au pire, vu la bande d'arsouille qui traîne dans ces colonnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
je le verrais bien dans une vieille tsf en Bakélite !


----------



## kertruc (28 Septembre 2003)

Ça rentrerait pas dans un classic ?


----------



## mad'doc (29 Septembre 2003)

N'importe que l objet peut faire l'affaire: casque de moto, grill-pain, vielle imprimante Apple, etc...
Tu peux aussi en faire un Barebone façon PC:




Et encore le mettre dans un tiroir de ton bureau, comme ça, pas d'UC qui traine et des connecteurs directement sur le bureau...


----------



## mad'doc (29 Septembre 2003)

Ou rester vraiment en Mac en intégrant dans le boîtier du 5400 de "gui"


----------



## ficelle (29 Septembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Ou rester vraiment en Mac en intégrant dans le boîtier du 5400 de "gui"



beaucoup trop gros, et je n'ai pas besoin d'ecran sur cette machine


----------



## mad'doc (15 Octobre 2003)

Sympa aussi,  le magnéto de PetIrix !
Une idée peut-être...


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2003)

fissou, yavait un article dans un SVM ou un iMac était intégré à une boite de magnétoscope... si Free ne réclame pas la freebox grillé de la grenouille, je te l'apporte ?


----------



## mad'doc (15 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] si Free ne réclame pas la freebox grillé de la grenouille, je te l'apporte ?


C'est loins d'être beau une freebox:





Je préfère un bon objet bien ancien qui n'a rien à voir avec l'informatique...


----------



## mad'doc (15 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je le verrais bien dans une vieille tsf en Bakélite !


Détourner un objet, c'est le point de vue de ficelle...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (15 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un s'y connait en alim atx ??



C'est ça que tu cherches ? :  ATX PC - 4400/Starmax


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Octobre 2003)

Celui de mon voisin a eu un PB d'alim (c'était juste l'écran qui n'était plus alimenté), maintenant, il a tout mis dans une malette, et il connecte un écran externe. Un mac transportable quoi !


----------



## ficelle (16 Octobre 2003)

tu pourrais nous faire une photo de ça ?
ouvert et fermé


----------



## mad'doc (17 Octobre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Celui de mon voisin a eu un PB d'alim (c'était juste l'écran qui n'était plus alimenté), maintenant, il a tout mis dans une malette, et il connecte un écran externe. Un mac transportable quoi !


Il a gardé l'alim d'origine, je suppose...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais nous faire une photo de ça ?
> ouvert et fermé




J'vais voir ça ce week-end.


----------



## ficelle (18 Octobre 2003)

merci d'avance


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Octobre 2003)

Voila, j'ai mis ça en ligne là :

iMac transportable 

Les images ont été prises avec une Vesta Pro, donc c'est pas top pour la qualité, mais c'est tout ce que j'avais sous la main.

C'est bien l'alim d'origine, c'est en fait le tube cathodique qui était fichu, donc, il ne restait plus qu'a ressortir le signal vidéo sur une connectique standard, et intégrer le tout dans une boite.

enjoy


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2003)

magnifique...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais l'integration de l'alim d'origine sans blindage ni protection, avec un gros hp au dessus me semble un peu risqué.
j'ai un peu peur de l'electricité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la meme chose avec une belle alim atx toute compact me semble sympa


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2003)

et la meme chose avec un 15 lcd integré au couvercle !?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et la meme chose avec un 15 lcd integré au couvercle !?



C'était hors budget, mais il y avait pensé au départ, pour remplacer l'écran crt directement dans la coque de l'iMac.

Pour ce qui est de la protection de l'alim, je n'ai aucune idée des risques.


----------



## petit.agité (20 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> C'est loins d'être beau une freebox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finalement ce sera une platine CD Sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour ranger dedans une CM de Ti550 (actuellement dans une boite en carton fonctionnant et tout et tout)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une photo avant que je ne parte de ce travail pour aller à un autre.


----------



## mad'doc (23 Octobre 2003)

Je viens de trouver ça dans la rubrique Mac OS Classic:  Ordinateur Japonnais 
Peut-être une idée pour ta carte mère d'iMac


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

j'avais deja vu ça, c'est excellent !






je crois aussi que alem nous prepare un truc du genre


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'avais deja vu ça, c'est excellent !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui, c'est génial ce truc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est ptêt même plus _root_ que ça -&gt;


----------



## mad'doc (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah oui, c'est génial ce truc !
> 
> ...


Tu nous fais un reportage photo dès que c'est fini ?


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous fais un reportage photo dès que c'est fini ?



je fais aussi un reportage photo si je dois demander à mon frangin de me fabriquer des pièces en alliage Titane-Aluminium pour le support du HD et du lecteur CD ?


----------



## mad'doc (23 Octobre 2003)

Pourquoi pas mais tu gagnerais peut-être ton temps (et surtout ton argent) à récupérer un modèle en tôle, peut-être un issu du côté obscure de la force


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas mais tu gagnerais peut-être ton temps (et surtout ton argent) à récupérer un modèle en tôle, peut-être un issu du côté obscure de la force



bof !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça te va comme réponse ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mouais, pour y mettre une carte-mère de Ti, ça prendrait beaucoup de place pour rien surtoiut que ce sera juste une station web !


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

Jenchéris ???  rien que pour le Rack ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sauf si fissou me vend le sien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Jenchéris ???  rien que pour le Rack ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai ce qu'il faut


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ce qu'il faut



c'est bien mon mackounet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu as vu la boite ? tu me donnes les dimensions de la CM steuplait ?


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est bien mon mackounet !
> 
> ...



demain si tu est sage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais a mon avis ça rentre sans probleme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai aussi un adaptateur secteur en rabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'oublie pas les ventillos


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah oui, c'est génial ce truc !
> 
> ...



vu la position du lecteur il faudra monter la mère a l'envers


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu la position du lecteur il faudra monter la mère a l'envers



mensurations : 420x260x70mm 

je suis ok pour les ventilos mais je vois pas pourquoi une multiprise... si tu as une alim comme tu dis en rabe, elle servira pour les ventilos , ça veut dire qu'ils vont tourner tout le temps ?? aie aie aie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je peux faire plein de trous si tu préfères !!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2003)

Mackie, je t'ai envoyé un message privé.


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> mensurations : 420x260x70mm
> 
> ...



1 pour la carte mêre, l'autres pour les ventilos )


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, je t'ai envoyé un message privé.



je sais mais ça restera


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 1 pour la carte mêre, l'autres pour les ventilos )



tu pourrais répondre en entier nico !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça va donc faire tourner les ventilos tout le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il faut donc que je prenne des ventilos de pc ultrasilencieux !


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il faut donc que je prenne des ventilos de pc ultrasilencieux !



oui silencieux


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais mais ça restera



Comme tu veux.


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2003)

alleï, on vous donne des niouzes d'not' histouère !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la boite de la platine serait parait-il petite pour accueillir en même temps 2 HD 3,5" en firewire sur un Miglia Catalyst donc je vais aller checker les sites PC pour me trouver une boite desktop avec une alim, des ventilos silencieux.


----------



## ficelle (27 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]...sur un Miglia Catalyst



tu veux en acheter un autre


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu veux en acheter un autre



je peux aussi te le racheter si tu t'en sers pas !


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

avec qu'elle sous ?


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec qu'elle sous ?



hum... peut-être les tiens ou alors la sympathique augmentation (et réduction de frais) que me procure la place à temps plein à paris !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus les primes...


----------



## ficelle (28 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec qu'elle sous ?




sous qui ?!


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2003)

on en est ou ?


----------



## mad'doc (7 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on en est ou ?


Ha oui !!!
Ca fait maintenant plus d'une semaine que l'on n'a pas de nouvelles.
Des news ! Des news ! Des news !


----------



## mad'doc (24 Novembre 2003)

Pas de nouvelles des bidouilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Projet(s) abandonné(s) ?


----------



## ficelle (24 Novembre 2003)

la bidouille d'alèm et mackie est faite depuis hier...
ils ont même fait ça dans mon salon.

je dois dire que sur ce coup là, le mackie m'a impressionné !

en 2 heures, la carte mère était installée dans le boîtier de quadra 610, monté sur pilotis à l'aide de chevilles plastique.

alèm va certainement montrer des photos des qu'il aura sauvé sa  smartmedia crashée


----------



## mad'doc (24 Novembre 2003)

Tiens ficelle, une idée:
J'ai fait un tour sur le site CustomGinun X (désolè, c'est du tuning PéCé comme ils appelle ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et j'ai vu CA




Le plus navrant, c'est le commentaire en bas de la page...


----------



## ficelle (25 Novembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Le plus navrant, c'est le commentaire en bas de la page...



" Autour d'une base mini-itx VIA C3 à 800 mhz, 256 Mo SDRAM, 40 Go, néons et cables ronds, LCD, DVD Slotin, alimentation ATX avec Cover Bleu, le tout intégré dans une urne electorale en "ALTUGLAS", copie conforme mais améliorée et réduite du défunt "Cube" d'Apple ...." 






pour le coté copie conforme, ils peuvent rapasser


----------



## ficelle (25 Novembre 2003)

et faucher une urne electorale ne dois pas etre evident


----------



## mad'doc (25 Novembre 2003)

> copie conforme mais améliorée et réduite du défunt "Cube" d'Apple ....


Si c'est "amélioré" (ça m'étonnerai avec un PéCé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et réduit (je ne suis pas sûr qu'il en ait vraiment vu un), ce n'est donc pas une "copie conforme" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour info, le cube est donné pour 10"x8"x8" (soit 25,4 x 20,32 x 20,32 cm) alors que son urne fait 25 cm d'arrête... Réduit dit-il ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et dans la "copie", ils ont perdu l'esthétisme


----------



## ficelle (25 Novembre 2003)

a voté !


----------



## mad'doc (25 Novembre 2003)

Ficelle, voici une configuration (PéCé, Désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) embarquée dans une valise:


----------



## mad'doc (25 Novembre 2003)

Je surenchèrie:


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2003)

vous allez etre vert quand vous verrez ma station web !!


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2003)

elles sont ou les photos  ?


----------



## ficelle (29 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] vous allez etre vert quand vous verrez ma station web !!



probleme de daltonisme ?
tu confonds le vert et le beige ?!


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> probleme de daltonisme ?
> tu confonds le vert et le beige ?!



nan, je pensais qu'ils allaient soit s'étouffer de rire -&gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soit vomir !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le boitier Microvision en firewire, ça va le faire grave aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut juste que je découpe un peu à la scie...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elles sont ou les photos  ?



quelque part, perdues dans une épaisseur de 1mm écrasées du pied par une méchante panther !!


----------



## mad'doc (1 Décembre 2003)

(MGZ) alèm a dit:
			
		

> quelque part, perdues dans une épaisseur de 1mm écrasées du pied par une méchante panther !!


Juste la photo du résultat final en attendant le reste...


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Juste la photo du résultat final en attendant le reste...



désolé mais les Windows 2000 et XP du travail se sont empressés d'achever les smartmedia qu'ils me restaient...


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> désolé mais les Windows 2000 et XP du travail se sont empressés d'achever les smartmedia qu'ils me restaient...



ya un S40 qui traine a la fnac des halles...


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2003)

alors





et  ici et ici

problème : quand je ferme e boitier, ça appuie sur le clavier en dessous et donc ça fige le truc !!


----------



## ficelle (4 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] alors



alors ça, c'est la classe !


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> alors ça, c'est la classe !



tu crois qu'ils vont marcher sur macbidouille si je leur dis que j'ai réussi à faire tourner Panther sur un Quadra 610 ??


----------



## mad'doc (4 Décembre 2003)

(MGZ) alèm a dit:
			
		

> alors







Bravo ! Et chapeau bas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				(MGZ) alèm a dit:
			
		

> problème : quand je ferme e boitier, ça appuie sur le clavier en dessous et donc ça fige le truc !!


Pas moyen de supprimer le clavier du Ti ?


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Pas moyen de supprimer le clavier du Ti ?



je crois que puisque maintenant qu'il boote en reconnaissant bien l'écran je peux effectivement zapper le clavier d'iBook (et non de Ti ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2003)

zap pas la pram par contre


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> zap pas la pram par contre



tiens en passant, une autre raison des plantages : la ram... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ça va, ça ?


----------



## mad'doc (10 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je metrais bien ce truc la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et de ton côté ficelle, ça donne quoi ?
Du nouveau ?


----------



## ficelle (10 Décembre 2003)

rien pour le moment, je n'ai pas eu le temps...
mais le projet continue de murir.
une bonne idée m'est venu dans un sujet du forum powerbook, placer la carte entre deux plaques de plexi


----------



## mad'doc (10 Décembre 2003)

(MGZ) alèm a dit:
			
		

>


Tu as abandonné l'idée ou c'est pour une autre bidouille ?


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Tu as abandonné l'idée ou c'est pour une autre bidouille ?



ya de la place pour un graveur et trois HDs via deux Miglia Catalyst, non ?


----------



## mad'doc (11 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ya de la place pour un graveur et trois HDs via deux Miglia Catalyst, non ?


Que fais-tu de ton boîtier SONY alors ?


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Que fais-tu de ton boîtier SONY alors ?



bah tu mets les Hds dedans avec un graveur !!


----------



## mad'doc (12 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah tu mets les Hds dedans avec un graveur !!


tu fais un RAID + graveur ?


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> tu fais un RAID + graveur ?



on peut faire plein de trucs ! tu as d'autres idées ?


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

j'ai un combo de powerbook G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a mince ça marchera pas sur le monsre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas la bonne nappe)


----------



## mad'doc (13 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> on peut faire plein de trucs ! tu as d'autres idées ?


Oui, mais je vais devenir désagréable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Ca commence par P et ça finit par... C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
OK, je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche qu'avec un afficheur de ce genre à la place de l'affichage d'origine...
Aïe ! Non, tapez pas !


----------



## mad'doc (14 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Et de ton côté ficelle, ça donne quoi ?
> Du nouveau ?


Alors ???
En pleine bidouille ?


----------



## mad'doc (14 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> rien pour le moment, je n'ai pas eu le temps...
> mais le projet continue de murir.
> une bonne idée m'est venu dans un sujet du forum powerbook, placer la carte entre deux plaques de plexi


Désolé, j'avais pas vu ce post


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un combo de powerbook G4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'aurais pas plutot un HD parce que j'ai l'impression que le monstre ne vit plus beaucoup...


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'aurais pas plutot un HD parce que j'ai l'impression que le monstre ne vit plus beaucoup...



amen...


----------

